# Old Man of St Paul's



## Black_Square (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

This is my first post on  this forum so hi!

Just finished editing this image. It was processed to have an oil painting look, whilst retaining the feel of a photograph.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 18, 2017)

I really like the feel, the look and most of the processing.  Two suggestions is to lighten up the face and beard just a smidgen, like a bit of dodging.  I would center the face in the frame.  Okay three ... I would raise the level of detail in the clothing under the chin and at the brim of the hat so that there is a slightly perceptible transition from dark to black.  

But all those slight density recommendations may just be due to my monitor.

PS- Welcome to the forum.  I want to see more of your images.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2017)

RIffing on Gary A/'s comments...this image appears just a little bit too dark on my iMac. I would also center the face a bit, and crop off about two fingers' width of the bottom of the frame, and wouldlighten or diodge the image a bit on the coat area, and brighten the image by 0.3 or 0.4 EV overall. The background wall? SUPERB!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 18, 2017)

What they ^^  said.  Great image, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2017)

Nothing to add, great portrait


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 18, 2017)

I really like how you captured the real emotion (it's reflected in his eyes). But having it unbalanced to the left is distracting.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 18, 2017)

Agree with the above critiques and just have to add that this guy has a tonne of character.
Very well captured.


----------



## Granddad (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. What they ^^ said above. LOVE his expression. I'm  looking forward to seeing more of your work, too.


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you for the comments.

I have brightened the image slightly and also corrected the horizontal arrangement of  the eyes. I have noticed that there is significant difference in image quality when viewing in IE. Microsoft really needs to get a grip with colour management. Best viewed in an alternative browser to IE:






Thanks


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 19, 2017)

What do y ou think of the new versus the old?

I am very curious to the title ... is it a reference to Rembrandt?


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 19, 2017)

I prefer the new version. Given the skin tones the face was getting lost in the background a touch. The title is a reference to the subject matter and its location at the time - St Paul's, Bristol


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 19, 2017)

Really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. Just for fun here is a tight crop of the eye, in which you can see me (white trainers and jeans)


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 19, 2017)

Wonderful photo! Super sharp!!!

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## loonatic45414 (Mar 20, 2017)

Very nice. If you don't mind my asking, what equipment?

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2017)

A very nice re-work on the latest shot posted. Nice placement of the face and the figure within the frame. The two buttons on the pea coat are now more visible and add some realism in a subtle manner. And again I have to say it, I just LOVE that doggone background!


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 21, 2017)

loonatic45414 said:


> Very nice. If you don't mind my asking, what equipment?
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk



Don't mind at all: nikon d810 with 85mm f 1.4G. Processed in photoshop cs6.  Thanks


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 21, 2017)

Derrel said:


> A very nice re-work on the latest shot posted. Nice placement of the face and the figure within the frame. The two buttons on the pea coat are now more visible and add some realism in a subtle manner. And again I have to say it, I just LOVE that doggone background!



Thanks.


----------



## denada (Mar 21, 2017)

standout portrait. it very much feels like an oil painting, which contributes to the appeal of the photo.


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you Denanda, the oil painting look is exactly what I was trying to achieve.


----------



## yaopey (Mar 22, 2017)

Fantastic portrait and awesome processing! I like it even more in the second version.

However, my eyes keep getting drawn to the brighter background on the top right corner of the image. My take would be to tone that down just a bit 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## loonatic45414 (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice. I am at heart a large format film guy.

Congratulations on getting me to consider adding digital. I was waiting for technology to improve, this is simply amazing. 

You are very talented.

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 28, 2017)

loonatic45414 said:


> Very nice. I am at heart a large format film guy.
> 
> Congratulations on getting me to consider adding digital. I was waiting for technology to improve, this is simply amazing.
> 
> ...



No problem. Trust me, digital is an incredibly exciting format to work with incredible potential - especially when you throw photoshop into the mix!


----------



## Mark the Chopstick Guy (Apr 2, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## chuasam (Apr 3, 2017)

Great photo. I would have liked a lighter background but still I like it.


----------



## Black_Square (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback Chuasam - much appreciated


----------

